

Ask HN: Have any good website ideas? I'll implement them, open source - lampstack

Hey HN- currently in a rut because I want to program but I don&#x27;t have any good website&#x2F;app ideas to implement. Post any website ideas you want implemented and if there&#x27;s enough support I&#x27;ll make it, 100% open source.
======
opendomain
Sounds like a great idea! How do I contact you? I am hacker AT my username dot
org

